# First jerky go around, just wanted to make sure I'm not missing anything



## puckinggoalie (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi gang,

I've been compelled to finally make a batch of jerky in my WSM this weekend.  I have a plan of attack, but want to ask you guys, the experts, to make sure that I'm not missing anything.

I have 2 marinades that I'm planning on using, and will probably be using bamboo skewers to hang the meat on the grates.

First off, the cure.

I have pink salt (sodium nitrite) that I picked up for a batch of bacon.  I have rubber gloves and everything else to handle it (the local spice shop that I got it from left me thinking I was handling a bomb, so I'm sufficiently terrified of it).  I'm planning on getting a 5 to 6 lb piece of top or bottom round, cut into 3/8 inch strips.  Once I have the weight of the marinade and the meat, add the pink salt at a ration or 1.1 grams per pound. 

As to the fire, since I don't need to cook it, just dry it, it's a low heat (120-160F) heat using a small group of charcoal (less than 10 briquettes) and some wood (I'm thinking hickory and cherry).  Try to keep it at this temp throughout, occasionally opening the door to let any humidity out.  Also, make sure to remove the water bowl.

I'm sure just one batch of coals isn't going to cut it, but I have the ability to keep adding new coals as they start to fail.

From there, keep it drying from 10-12 hours, testing it to make sure it bends but doesn't break.

I think that's it.

Am I missing something?  The cure does go into the marinade, right?  

Thanks for any help.  I'll be sure to take some pics as I go through!

Frank


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2017)

Assuming you have Prague cure #1 you should figure 1.13grams per pound. Other than that be prepared for a long smoke. Yes you want to keep your pit temp low. 160-180 will work. Depending on the moisture content and thickness of the meat and the outside humidity you could be looking at 12-20 hours.


----------



## puckinggoalie (Apr 25, 2017)

Ah, so going up a little higher won't be too harmful.  Good to know, as I've not tried to keep my pit that low in the past, so I'm not sure how effective I'll be with that.

I'm certainly glad that I finally picked up a dual temp remote thermometer.  It's accurate to about 5 degrees and I can track it from the comfort of my couch or bed.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes you can go up to 180° without having to worry about rendering the fat out of the meat. I have smoked jerky in my WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain) I would set your fire up using the snake method. It will keep the heart down.

Here's my go to jerky recipe. Give it a try sometime.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233270/thai-jerky


----------

